# Driving Licence



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Greetings,
I am an Australian married to an EU Citizen. We both live permanently in southern Spain. Previously, we lived in London. I have a UK driving licence which was converted from my Australian licence when we moved to the UK.
I want to convert my UK licence to a Spanish licence now that I have residency. My gestor advises that although it is a UK licence, it cannot be converted as it was originally issued in Australia. She advises that I will need to start from scratch and sit a test. As I am on the plus side of 60 and have been driving since I was 17, including a period when I worked as a driving instructor, I am a bit annoyed.
I am hoping my gestor is wrong. Has anyone had similar experience who could offer advice.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

In my experience, if it is a standard UK licence without qualification, then simply take it to Trafico and ask to change it. They haven't asked questions of anyone I've helped to swap licences, just taken the UK one and given a pink temporary one until the new Spanish licence turns up. 

If you can legally drive in Europe now then they should swap it 

Davexf


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Your gestor's husband wouldn't by any chance be driving instructor would he?

I read up a lot on the exchange of licences for another recent poster and don't recall any distinction being made about where a test was passed or where a previous licence was issued. An EU licence is an EU licence regardless of how you got it.

Please let us know how you get on because I'd be amazed if they refuse to exchange it on the basis you describe.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I'd be amazed if they refuse to exchange it on the basis you describe.



I wouldn't.

But I agree that you should chance your arm at trafico and hope for the best. Don't think I would let your gestor go as if she mentions it then it will give them ideas. Technically it shouldn't matter but I'd be more surprised if things went smoothly. You don't want to be doing that test, trust me.

Interestingly a Spaniard can straight swap their license in Oz no problems.

Not bitter at all.

Does the UK license mention it was a swapped license?
If not then lie to them and say you sat the test in the UK. It shouldn't matter anyway but.... it will.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> But I agree that you should chance your arm at trafico and hope for the best. Don't think I would let your gestor go as if she mentions it then it will give them ideas. Technically it shouldn't matter but I'd be more surprised if things went smoothly. You don't want to be doing that test, trust me.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking - if it doesn't say on the licence then who's to know? They're not actually going to ask where you sat your test.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> That's what I was thinking - if it doesn't say on the licence then who's to know? They're not actually going to ask where you sat your test.


My UK licence was also from Australia, it never occurred to me to mention this and now I have a Spanish one.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think your gestor is just being thorough, and technically she is probably correct too but... if they can't tell the difference then I wouldn't go telling them.


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you all for your responses. They are very much appreciated. On the back of my UK licence there are some codes. Under "12. Information codes", it states "AUS". I assume that is reference to where I originally obtained my licence. As it is a UK licence with my London address on the front, i will chance it and go to the Trafico without my gestor. I understand that I need to take a medical certificate and photos. From reading other information on the forum I believe I have 2 years from the date of Residency to exchange my licence. Again, thanks for your advice.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

dallasjs said:


> Thank you all for your responses. They are very much appreciated. On the back of my UK licence there are some codes. Under "12. Information codes", it states "AUS". I assume that is reference to where I originally obtained my licence. As it is a UK licence with my London address on the front, i will chance it and go to the Trafico without my gestor. I understand that I need to take a medical certificate and photos. From reading other information on the forum I believe I have 2 years from the date of Residency to exchange my licence. Again, thanks for your advice.


Just tell them that's Austhorpe in Leeds, they'll never know.

Partially related, I once had a visa mix-up in Japan which was noticed a the airport as I was going on a trip to Brisbane Australia. Japan being Japan, even an innocent mistake meant the family and I had 30 days to leave the country (and couldn't return for 12 months), and as the original trip was to Brisbane, I was required to leave Japan and travel to Brisbane. I pointed out that I was from BRIStol England, not BRISbane Australia, so being required to leave Japan and travel to Brisbane made no sense. But, Japan being Japan, I ended up being hopefully the last in a long line of Irish ancestors being deported to Australia.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry to put a downer on the situation, but I don´t think being advised to lie is the best advice people can possibly give you! Hypothetically, if you crash with that licence, and an insurance company digs up that you should have taken a test in Spain - you are basically driving without a licence, and would technically be uninsured and liable?

That´s the risk you would be taking.

Correct me if I´m wrong.....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

danboy20 said:


> Sorry to put a downer on the situation, but I don´t think being advised to lie is the best advice people can possibly give you! Hypothetically, if you crash with that licence, and an insurance company digs up that you should have taken a test in Spain - you are basically driving without a licence, and would technically be uninsured and liable?
> 
> That´s the risk you would be taking.
> 
> Correct me if I´m wrong.....


Just answer any questions asked correctly - I have NEVER had or heard of anyone being asked where they passed their test.

Only answer their questions - don't proffer additional information.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

I presume the reason is that the Australian test is easier than the British / European one.

Because you have a huge land mass, and only a 24 million population. 

How do the two tests compare?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

danboy20 said:


> I presume the reason is that the Australian test is easier than the British / European one.
> 
> Because you have a huge land mass, and only a 24 million population.
> 
> How do the two tests compare?


Australia also boasts large cities just like the rest of Europe, complete with their own traffic problems and traffic jams, 
no doubt the vast majority of Australians don't live in the outback !!


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> Australia also boasts large cities just like the rest of Europe, complete with their own traffic problems and traffic jams,
> no doubt the vast majority of Australians don't live in the outback !!



If you live in the outback, do you have to go into the city to pass your test?

Which is why I´m curious as to the difficulty compared to Britain / Europe.

My father failed his test 7 times in the England, and in the end went to the Isle Of Man to pass


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Australian driving rules are similar to the UK. Australia drives on the same side of the road as the UK. Many drivers fail the test on their first attempt. I don't think it is any easier than the UK.


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

danboy20 said:


> If you live in the outback, do you have to go into the city to pass your test?
> 
> Which is why I´m curious as to the difficulty compared to Britain / Europe.
> 
> My father failed his test 7 times in the England, and in the end went to the Isle Of Man to pass


I have no idea what happens in the outback. Considering that most of the population lives in the major cities, the test is not much different to the UK.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

danboy20 said:


> Sorry to put a downer on the situation, but I don´t think being advised to lie is the best advice people can possibly give you! Hypothetically, if you crash with that licence, and an insurance company digs up that you should have taken a test in Spain - you are basically driving without a licence, and would technically be uninsured and liable?
> 
> That´s the risk you would be taking.
> 
> Correct me if I´m wrong.....


According to the DGT you are wrong:

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/espana.shtml

"Son válidos para conducir en España los permisos expedidos en países de la Unión Europea y el Espacio Económico Europeo (Islandia, Liechtenstein y Noruega)."

The OP has a licence "Expedido" (issued) in the EU, and therefore is not "basically driving without a licence".

The original Australian licence may have been a problem (I don't know if the conditions listed in the trest of the article apply or not) but the first line says it all and makes no mention of any conditions related to the issue of the EU licence.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Overandout said:


> According to the DGT you are wrong:
> 
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/espana.shtml
> 
> ...



At the moment their licence is legal.....but what happens when they exchange that licence when it expires, and do not declare where they actually obtained that licence? Is that licence legal in the eyes of the law, and insurance companies? 

Maybe there is a reason why they want Australians to prove their driving competence in Spain?

It´s not my gestoria telling me the law, it is the original poster´s. 

But if people want to advise people to break the law, then so be it. Personally, with something as serious as a driving licence, I would listen to what my lawyer / gestoria tells me!! 

Maybe seek a second opinion? Not bury your head in the sand and hope for the best? 

Maybe one way around it, would be to renew again in the UK? Many people, although resident, don´t exchange their licences in Spain, and they are still legal until the expiry date....although I´m sure someone will tell me if you are a resident you have a certain amount of time to exchange the licence. 

_Ignorantia juris non excusat_


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

danboy20 said:


> At the moment their licence is legal.....but what happens when they exchange that licence when it expires, and do not declare where they actually obtained that licence? Is that licence legal in the eyes of the law, and insurance companies?
> 
> Maybe there is a reason why they want Australians to prove their driving competence in Spain?
> 
> ...


I have not advised anyone to break the law. 

The government website I linked to states clearly that any EU issued licence is valid in Spain and can be exchanged for a Spanish licence (the word "canje" in the name of the process being described in the link means "exchange").

The only person who thinks that a UK licence, obtained by exchanging for an Australian one, is illegal in Spain is the OP's gestor and a few individual posters who have not provided any evidence of this assertion. Neither have you. If you think that the OP's licence is invalid in Spain, please show from where you are drawing that conclusion, then I may change my mind.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hence, the best advice possible, is for him to go to another Gestoria / Lawyer for a second opinion.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Overandout said:


> The only person who thinks that a UK licence, obtained by exchanging for an Australian one, is illegal in Spain is the OP's gestor...


Do you not think that a Gestor would know Spains laws and administration requirements with regards to driving licences? Or do you consider that they are interpreting the rules incorrectly?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

booksurfer said:


> Do you not think that a Gestor would know Spains laws and administration requirements with regards to driving licences? Or do you consider that they are interpreting the rules incorrectly?


Actually no, I don't believe that all gestores & abogados know all rules & requirements regarding anything & everything!

There are good & bad in all professions, in all countries.

Tráfico will be the only place to find out the answer for sure.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> Tráfico will be the only place to find out the answer for sure.


And you don't think that Gestor would have checked with Tráfico to have given out that advice in the first place?


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

So basically, we´re saying, for Australians who come here directly, they have to take the test again .

_If your issuing country (or state in the case of the US) does not have a licence agreement with Spain, then you will have to sit the full exam (theory and practice) to get a driving licence._

https://www.justlanded.com/english/Spain/Spain-Guide/Travel-Leisure/Exchanging-your-driving-licence

But if you exchange that licence in the UK first (who obviously have an agreement with a fellow commonwealth country) then even though you haven´t passed any further test, this allows you to exchange this EU licence for a Spanish one? 

If it isn´t law, then it´s obviously a loop hole that not many people have thought about. 

England has an agreement with Australia, Spain clearly does not. 

I would definitely get a second legal opinion.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

booksurfer said:


> And you don't think that Gestor would have checked with Tráfico to have given out that advice in the first place?


Not necessarily. 

I know of a gestor who tells EVERYONE that they have to change to a Spanish licence as soon as they move here. That simply isn't the case. 

And another who tells people that they have to get a NIE before they can register as resident. Again not true.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> I know of a gestor who tells EVERYONE that they have to change to a Spanish licence as soon as they move here. That simply isn't the case.


You're right it isn't. There was a new law brought in, in 2015 that stipulates the new requirements for obtaining a Spanish Driving Licence.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

dallasjs said:


> Greetings,
> I want to convert my UK licence to a Spanish licence now that I have residency. My gestor advises that although it is a UK licence, it cannot be converted as it was originally issued in Australia. She advises that I will need to start from scratch and sit a test. As I am on the plus side of 60...


I think she's right and it may well be your age that is causing this. I don't think it's because your licence was originally issued in Australia, although it might be depending on its expiry date.

There were new rules brought in with regards to Spanish Driving Licences in 2015 and these are in synopsis:



> The new regulation forces EU nationals who are legal residents in Spain to get a Spanish licence, in part because some countries, such as the UK, don't require medical check-ups until you turn 70, and because some countries, such as Germany, issue driving licences that never expire. This law thus enables Spain to check the health conditions and ability of foreign drivers in Spain.
> 
> According to Article 15, paragraph 4 of the Spanish Regulation General Drivers, it is compulsory for drivers to renew their EU/EEA driving licences whose validity is:
> 
> ...


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I suspect some here may have misunderstood the OP's situation. The UK driving licence was obtained in the UK (not Australia) via exchanging his Australian licence. It is therefore an EU licence and if he originally took his driving test in Australia (which would have been many years ago is BTW not easier than the UK test), that's an issue that I believe simply does not come into play.

(Off topic perhaps but I exchanged my Australian licence for a French one, which has no mention of Australia anywhere, so I guess I would have no problem changing it for a Spanish one without taking a test.)


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> I suspect some here may have misunderstood the OP's situation. The UK driving licence was obtained in the UK (not Australia) via exchanging his Australian licence. It is therefore an EU licence and if he originally took his driving test in Australia (which would have been many years ago is BTW not easier than the UK test), that's an issue that I believe simply does not come into play.
> 
> (Off topic perhaps but I exchanged my Australian licence for a French one, which has no mention of Australia anywhere, so I guess I would have no problem changing it for a Spanish one without taking a test.)



I think we all understand his situation; but HIS gestoria has said that because the licence was issued in Australia, then it cannot be exchanged for a Spanish one without him taking a new test. Because Spain has no agreement with Australia. 

Considering an Australian that comes directly to Spain would need to take a test, If it is legal to exchange your UK EU licence (where you took the test in Australia) for a Spanish one, then this is surely a silly loophole - because the Australian who has exchanged his licence in the UK has done nothing more than fill in a form!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

My licence was from the UK. It was granted based on my Australian licence and exchanged about 13 years ago. I surrendered my UK licence to the Traffico in Elche and now have a Spanish licence. The origin of my licence was not an issue. As long as it was an EU licence, there was no problem.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

danboy20 said:


> I think we all understand his situation; but HIS gestoria has said that because the licence was issued in Australia, then it cannot be exchanged for a Spanish one without him taking a new test. Because Spain has no agreement with Australia.
> 
> Considering an Australian that comes directly to Spain would need to take a test, If it is legal to exchange your UK EU licence (where you took the test in Australia) for a Spanish one, then this is surely a silly loophole - because the Australian who has exchanged his licence in the UK has done nothing more than fill in a form!


It was NOT issued in Australia. The DVLA does not issue licences in Australia. 

Edit:
And it is not a loophole, let alone a silly one, because you cannot just land in the UK and immediately exchange your Aussie licence for a UK one.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

EverHopeful said:


> I suspect some here may have misunderstood the OP's situation. The UK driving licence was obtained in the UK (not Australia) via exchanging his Australian licence. It is therefore an EU licence and if he originally took his driving test in Australia (which would have been many years ago is BTW not easier than the UK test), that's an issue that I believe simply does not come into play.


Maybe, maybe not. It all comes down to the interpretation of:



> Driving licenses issued in any Member State of the European Union or in States Party to the Agreement on the European Economic Area in accordance with Community regulations shall remain valid in Spain, under the conditions in which they were issued in their place of origin.


You can argue this one of two ways: 1/ the country of origin of his driving licence was not a member state of the European Union, being Australia. 2/ he is in possession of a driving issued by a country that is a Member State of the European Union.

The only real answer to this question is for the OP to ask Trafico, if his UK issued licence is valid to exchange into a Spanish one.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

booksurfer said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It all comes down to the interpretation of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course the answer is to go to Trafico, but the origin of the actual licence he holds is the UK. See also post by Phil Squares.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> Of course the answer is to go to Trafico, but the origin of the actual licence he holds is the UK. See also post by Phil Squares.


Again, depends what the definition of ´Origin´ is - whether that was where the test was carried out (and original licence issued), or where the UK / EU LICENCE WAS ISSUED.

As the OP said himself : _On the back of my UK licence there are some codes. Under "12. Information codes", it states "AUS". I assume that is reference to where I originally obtained my licence. _


I presume this has some relevance, or do they just put that on the back of the licence for a laugh?


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

This article looks relevant:

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ing-licence-recognition-validity/index_en.htm

*Recognition of EU driving licences issued in exchange for a non‑EU licence*

If you have an EU driving licence that was issued in exchange for a non‑EU licence, and you wish to move to another EU country with your converted licence, *you should be aware that your new licence may not be recognised there. **This is up to each EU country.*

You need to check with the local authorities in your new country what the conditions are for recognising non-EU licences.

The EU driving licence you were issued with when handing over your non-EU licence should contain a code indicating the country that originally issued it (e.g. 70.0123456789.NL).

*Sample story*

_Angeles is a Chilean who moved to Spain a few years ago. As Spain recognises Chilean driving licences, Angeles was able to exchange hers for a Spanish one after meeting a few administrative formalities.

With this new licence, Angeles can drive around the EU. *However, if she ever moves from Spain to another EU country, she will have to check that the authorities there recognise her Spanish licence.*

If the new country recognises the original Chilean licence automatically, she will be able to continue driving with her converted Spanish licence. If not, she may have to have her Chilean licence formally recognised or exchanged in the new country._


SPAIN DOES NOT HAVE AN AGREEMENT WITH AUSTRALIA (DOES NOT RECOGNISE AUSTRALIAN LICENCES).....IT IS NOT AUTOMATIC JUST BECAUSE THEY HAVE EXCHANGED THEIR ORIGINAL LICENCE FOR A UK/EU ONE.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Driving in Spain

*Driving in Spain as a resident*

There is no agreement between Australia and Spain on the exchange of Australian State or Territory Driving Licences for Spanish Driving Licences.

It is possible for Australians residing in Spain to drive if they hold a valid Australian State or Territory Driving Licence and a valid International Driver's Licence for a period of 6 months from the date of entry. On expiry of this period, the Australian driver’s licence is no longer valid; the person must therefore obtain a Spanish driver’s licence.

To obtain an International Driver’s license contact your relevant State or Territory Automobile Club, such as the NRMA, RACV, RACQ etc.

To obtain a Spanish driver’s licence please contact the nearest Spanish Directorate-General of Traffic (Dirección General de Trafico) Office or a local driving school. You will be required to sit theoretical and practical tests.

Note: In Spain, as of 01 May 2008, driving without a licence is a criminal offence, and punishable with imprisonment. Furthermore, driving without a licence could render your vehicle insurance, including compulsory third party insurance, null and void.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

danboy20 said:


> This article looks relevant:
> 
> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ing-licence-recognition-validity/index_en.htm
> 
> ...


So how did Phil Squares manage to exchange his ????


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> So how did Phil Squares manage to exchange his ????


People make mistakes! Or they don´t properly understand what they are doing?

If I was the OP I´d still get a second or third LEGAL opinion. 

But just because a Spanish bureaucrat doesn´t know what they are meant to be looking for, does not make the licence issued legal!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

danboy20 said:


> People make mistakes!!!


But you I think are neither a lawyer nor an office of Trafico and don't actually know whether Trafico does exchange in these circumstances.

As you have said previously and as I have agreed, it's a matter for Trafico.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

OP go to traffico, ask the question and the PLEASE report back here,as usually these threads go back and forth for days with no definite answer, the OP then never comes back and we end up never knowing the end result


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you all for your thoughts and suggestions. I will go to Trafico soon to try to exchange my licence. If it is knocked back, I will have no choice but to sit the test. I have 6 months from Residency ( January this year) to do the exchange, so it needs to be sorted by early July. I will report back with the outcome.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The codes in extremely small lettering on the EU DLs show where the test was passed. The date of the test is also shown.

Thus assuming that the official who is dealing with the application knows the law, and that lying in application could not be discovered is in the least foolish and in fact fraud and amounts to a criminal act

But as always everyone will do as they wish


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Juan C said:


> *The codes in extremely small lettering on the EU DLs show where the test was passed. The date of the test is also shown.*
> 
> Thus assuming that the official who is dealing with the application knows the law, and that lying in application could not be discovered is in the least foolish and in fact fraud and amounts to a criminal act
> 
> But as always everyone will do as they wish


Not on my Spanish licence. It gives my old UK licence number.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> T
> 
> Thus assuming that the official who is dealing with the application knows the law, and that lying in application could not be discovered is in the least foolish and in fact fraud and amounts to a criminal act


What law?

Nobody has yet been able to show this fabled law, which makes a UK licence issued in exchange for an Australian one illegal here in Spain.

Could it be that such a law doesn't actually exist? 

And what lie?

As far as I am aware there is no part of the application which asks you to disclose where you passed your test. It asks where your licence was issued, to which the OP will (or should) truthfully answer "UK".


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Nobody has yet been able to show this fabled law, which makes a UK licence issued in exchange for an Australian one illegal here in Spain.


Have you not read the preceding pages?

Firstly, his own Gestor has stated that he cannot exchange his licence for a Spanish one because it was originally issued in Australia. People happily wave that to one side with the reasoning that the Gestor doesn't know what they're talking about. 

And then this comes along:



> Recognition of EU driving licences issued in exchange for a non‑EU licence
> 
> If you have an EU driving licence that was issued in exchange for a non‑EU licence, and you wish to move to another EU country with your converted licence, you should be aware that your new licence may not be recognised there. This is up to each EU country.
> 
> You need to check with the local authorities in your new country what the conditions are for recognising non-EU licences.


That's also rubbish too is it? Posted on the europa.eu page.

A lot of people on here seem very keen on dismissing things they don't particularly want to believe, without actually knowing the facts.


----------



## dallasjs (Jun 5, 2017)

To add further confusion, the same EU website Booksurfer has quoted from states in reference to Spain: "If you have an EU driving licence that was issued in exchange of a driving licence from a non-EU country, you can use it in Spain."


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

booksurfer said:


> Have you not read the preceding pages?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should read that quote again, as it states* "may not be recognised" and that you should check with the local authorities.
*
One of the concerns some EU countries have is that there are countries that issue a licence for life. That is actually not the case in Australia where you have to renew every 5 years (and where biometric licences have been in place for some time).

You should also note that the OP has said he will go to Trafico and report back.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

booksurfer said:


> Have you not read the preceding pages?
> 
> Firstly, his own Gestor has stated that he cannot exchange his licence for a Spanish one because it was originally issued in Australia. People happily wave that to one side with the reasoning that the Gestor doesn't know what they're talking about.
> 
> ...


Yep. 

Read it all and responded with a Spanish governmental page which states that Spain recognises and accepts all EU issued licences.

But of course, that doesn't suite your "holier than thou" agenda so you have dismissed it.

Good luck to the OP. I have provided my experienced and evidenced opinions on the facts presented, but have no desire to continue to argue with armchair lawyers, so I will leave it here.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

https://www.gov.uk/driving-licence-codes

Driving licence codes
The codes printed on the back of your driving licence tell you what conditions you must meet to drive.
Some codes may be different in Northern Ireland.
The codes and their meanings are as follows:

01 - eyesight correction, for example glasses or contact lenses 
02 -	hearing/communication aid
10 -	modified transmission
15 -	modified clutch
20 -	modified braking systems
25 -	modified accelerator systems
30 - combined braking and accelerator systems (for licences issued before 28 November 2016)
31 - pedal adaptations and pedal safeguards
32 - combined service brake and accelerator systems
33 - combined service brake, accelerator and steering systems
35 -	modified control layouts
40 -	modified steering
42 -	modified rear-view mirror(s)
43 -	modified driving seats
44 -	modifications to motorbikes
44 (1) - single operated brake 
44 (2) - adapted front wheel brake
44 (3) - adapted rear wheel brake
44 (4) - adapted accelerator
44 (5) - (adjusted) manual transmission and manual clutch
44 (6) - (adjusted) rear-view mirror(s)
44 (7) - (adjusted) commands (direction indicators, braking light, etc)
44 (8) - seat height allowing the driver, in sitting position, to have two feet on the surface at the same time and balance the motorcycle during stopping and standing
44 (11) - adapted foot rest
44 (12) - adapted hand grip
45 - motorbikes only with sidecar
46 - tricycles only (for licences issued before 29 June 2014) 
70 - exchange of licence
71 - duplicate of licence
78 - restricted to vehicles with automatic transmission
79 - restricted to vehicles in conformity with the specifications stated in brackets on your licence
79 (2) - restricted to category AM vehicles of the 3-wheel or light quadricycle type 
79 (3) - restricted to tricycles 
96 - allowed to drive a vehicle and trailer where the trailer weighs at least 750kg, and the combined weight of the vehicle and trailer is between 3,500kg and 4,250kg 
97 - not allowed to drive category C1 vehicles which are required to have a tachograph fitted 
101 - not for hire or reward (that is, not to make a profit)
102 - drawbar trailers only
103 - subject to certificate of competence
105 - vehicle not more than 5.5 metres long
106 - restricted to vehicles with automatic transmissions
107 - not more than 8,250 kilograms
108 - subject to minimum age requirements
110 - limited to transporting persons with restricted mobility
111 - limited to 16 passenger seats
113 - limited to 16 passenger seats except for automatics
114 - with any special controls required for safe driving
115 - organ donor
118 - start date is for earliest entitlement
119 - weight limit for vehicle does not apply
121 - restricted to conditions specified in the Secretary of State’s notice
122 - valid on successful completion: Basic Moped Training Course 125 - tricycles only (for licences issued before 29 June 2014)


----------



## sebastianredondo (May 17, 2018)

I understand that you are upset, I would be too! but we have to reconsider. In Spain you drive on the right and you are used to driving on the left. Maybe this management would be easier if you came with a driver's license from France or Portugal, but not in your case.
On the other hand, do you have to re-register your car in Spain? it's an extra expense ...


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

sebastianredondo said:


> I understand that you are upset, I would be too! but we have to reconsider. In Spain you drive on the right and you are used to driving on the left. Maybe this management would be easier if you came with a driver's license from France or Portugal, but not in your case.
> On the other hand, do you have to re-register your car in Spain? it's an extra expense ...



I think you´ve probably hit the nail on the head there....the only reason the British don´t have to re-test, is that we currently are in the EU, and that there are millions of us over here.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

People might get away with exchanging their licence - because Spanish civil servants don´t follow paper trail, or know the law correctly.

We all know the that the correct answer to "Where was your licence issued?" "Australia" The correct question should be "Where was your initial test and initial licence issued?" But the process hasn´t been thought through to cater for people from outside EU who have already exchanged their licence. People are dancing with semantics to suit themselves, burying their heads in the sand. 

But ask yourself - If I have a major accident (god forbid) what is the first thing insurance companies and police will look at? My licence. 

I wouldn´t want to drive with that hanging over me.


----------

